# Problem bei Outlook mit &quot;Arcor Konto&quot;



## Cool19 (16. April 2005)

Die Fehlermeldung tritt auf:

Bei der Verbindung zum Server ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Konto: 'Arcor', Server: 'smtp.mail.de', Protokoll: SMTP, Port: 25, Secure (SSL): Nein, Socketfehler: 10060, Fehlernummer: 0x800CCC0E

hab bei Pop3:

pop3.arcor.de

und bei smtp:

smtp.mail.de 

kann man da jemand weiter helfen?? Bis vor 2 Wochen konnt ich noch ohne Probleme email verschicken (empfangen kann ich jetzt auch noch nur nit verschicken)


----------



## FCN (16. April 2005)

Cool19 am 16.04.2005 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fehlermeldung tritt auf:
> 
> Bei der Verbindung zum Server ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Konto: 'Arcor', Server: 'smtp.mail.de', Protokoll: SMTP, Port: 25, Secure (SSL): Nein, Socketfehler: 10060, Fehlernummer: 0x800CCC0E
> 
> ...




Also ich hab auch arcor und schreibe und empfange meine emails über den pia auf arcor.de kannst du dich dort umsonst anmelden, die nummer hast du wahrscheinlich auf der briefe draufstehen.

EDIT: mit outlook oder anderen sachen hat des bei mir nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Cool19 (16. April 2005)

FCN am 16.04.2005 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Cool19 am 16.04.2005 14:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## m-a-x (16. April 2005)

Cool19 am 16.04.2005 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fehlermeldung tritt auf:
> 
> Bei der Verbindung zum Server ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Konto: 'Arcor', Server: 'smtp.mail.de', Protokoll: SMTP, Port: 25, Secure (SSL): Nein, Socketfehler: 10060, Fehlernummer: 0x800CCC0E
> 
> ...



Setze bei smtp mal:

postman.arcor.de

Bei mir klappts damit ohne Probleme.(Passwort etc wie bei POP3 setzen).


----------



## Cool19 (16. April 2005)

Die Nachricht konnte nicht gesendet werden, da einer der Empfänger vom Server nicht akzeptiert wurde. Die nicht akzeptierte E-Mail-Adresse ist "Malehkith@web.de". Betreff 'sdasd', Konto: 'Arcor', Server: 'postman.arcor.de', Protokoll: SMTP, Serverantwort: '550 5.7.1 <Malehkith@web.de>... Relaying denied - only use for SMTP_AUTH', Port: 25, Secure (SSL): Nein, Serverfehler: 550, Fehlernummer: 0x800CCC79  


da kommt die meldung wenn ich das an meine 2te Email schicken will (Malehkith@web.de in dem fall)


----------



## m-a-x (16. April 2005)

Cool19 am 16.04.2005 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> da kommt die meldung wenn ich das an meine 2te Email schicken will (Malehkith@web.de in dem fall)




hast du SPA und SSL für stmp und pop3 deaktiviert? Sonst probier das mal aus...


----------



## Cool19 (16. April 2005)

mmh wo kann ich das nachgugen??


----------



## HanFred (16. April 2005)

Cool19 am 16.04.2005 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> mmh wo kann ich das nachgugen??


auch in den kontooptionen. weil das mit dem "postman.arcor.de" stimmt 100%ig, das habe ich auch schon für jemanden rausgesucht.


----------



## m-a-x (16. April 2005)

Cool19 am 16.04.2005 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> mmh wo kann ich das nachgugen??



Extras -> E-Mail-konten -> Vorhandene Konten anzeigen oder bearbeiten -> dann dein Arcor Konto auswählen und auf ändern klicken. Dann kannst du den Haken bei SPA wegmachen, falls es aktiviert wurde.
unter "WeitereEinstellungen -> Erweitert" kannst du dann SSL deaktivieren. 
Unter "Postausgangsserver " musst du das Häckchen bei "Postausgansserver erfordert Authentifizierung" setzen  und dann "gleiche Einstellungen wie Posteingangsserver verwenden" aktivieren.


----------



## buxbunny (16. April 2005)

Cool19 am 16.04.2005 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fehlermeldung tritt auf:
> 
> Bei der Verbindung zum Server ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Konto: 'Arcor', Server: 'smtp.mail.de', Protokoll: SMTP, Port: 25, Secure (SSL): Nein, Socketfehler: 10060, Fehlernummer: 0x800CCC0E
> 
> ...


 gib mal statt dessen ein:
bei pop3         pop3.arcor.de                             und


bei smtp         smtp.arcor.de  
Bei mir klappt's.


----------

